
Show HN: Joel Learns Copywriting - joelrandyblake
https://joelb.substack.com/
======
ramkarthikk
A quick feedback: There are so many newletters these days that lot of people
need a strong reason to give their email ID. Substack has a good feature where
people can read previous issues before subscribing. Since there is no landing
page or preview content, I would suggest to write a few issues before putting
it out for the world to see.

That being said, good luck with this project. I will come back and subscribe
once I get a feel for the content I can expect.

~~~
joelrandyblake
Great feedback! What do you think of the teaser post I added?

[https://joelb.substack.com/](https://joelb.substack.com/)

I'm still crafting the early issues. Plan to promote more once content starts
rolling out.

Thanks for your suggestion. Any others?

~~~
joelrandyblake
You'll also find a Sneak Peak on my Twitter profile:

[https://twitter.com/joelrandyblake/status/126535990873350144...](https://twitter.com/joelrandyblake/status/1265359908733501440?s=20)

I hope to earn your subscription soon.

------
joelrandyblake
This newsletter is your cheat code to Copywriting mastery. Concise, persuasive
writing will augment your career, online business, and access to future
opportunities. With Joel as your lab rat, you will accelerate your Copywriting
mastery by 80%. Subscribe to join hundreds of your peers on this life-changing
journey.

